
New gene-editing technology partially restores vision in blind animals - codeulike
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-11/si-ngt111416.php
======
codeulike
The big news here is that the researchers 'targeted a DNA-repair cellular
pathway called NHEJ (for "non-homologous end-joining")' so that they could
actually alter the DNA of non-dividing cells. Previous techniques only worked
for dividing cells, such as those in skin or the gut.

The new technique (they call it HITI, or homology-independent targeted
integration) opens up the possiblity to alter the dna of any cell in the body.

If thats not hacker news, I dont know what is.

